# Kumain



## Roshini

How do I use this word in sentences? Until now, hindi ko alam. I know that kumain means eat. Can someone put it in few examples please. Maraming salamat sa iyo.


----------



## Aku

Hi Roshini,

I'm not quite sure what kind of examples you are actually hoping for. As it is, the word "kumain" can only mean "to eat," and will require some form of "conjugation."

Examples:
1. Kumakain si Adan.  = Adan is eating. (OR Adan eats.) - Present Tense
2. Kumain na kami.  = We have already eaten.  (OR We already ate.) -   
        Past Tense
3. Kakain sila ng manga.  = They will eat mangoes. - Future tense

Of course, these are only the basic sentence structures that can be derived using "kumain."  Maybe you would like to define your query


----------



## Roshini

Ok, what's the difference between Kumain and Kumakain and kakain? 
what about makain? Is there such a thing? 
One more thing, what does bukas nalang kita, mamahalin..... mean?
It's from a song but I would like to know who the singer and name of the song please, if you don't mind. Maraming salamat sa yo


----------



## SofiaB

song here http://www.xanga.com/crazee_ienel


----------



## ShroomS

Roshini said:
			
		

> Ok, what's the difference between Kumain and Kumakain and kakain?



Lol, do you even read the replies? It's just been explained pretty well by Aku.



			
				Aku said:
			
		

> Examples:
> 1. Kumakain si Adan.  = Adan is eating. (OR Adan eats.) - Present Tense
> 2. Kumain na kami.  = We have already eaten.  (OR We already ate.) -
> Past Tense
> 3. Kakain sila ng manga.  = They will eat mangoes. - Future tense


----------



## Roshini

Hello there. I DO read replies. Of course I do. But like I said, what do they all mean? Please refer to my replies. 
Ok, what's the difference between Kumain and Kumakain and kakain? 
what about makain? Is there such a thing? 
Does anyone know where I can find the mp3 of Bukas Nalang Kita, I think that song is really nice. Please na. Maraming salamat.


----------



## wEi-wEi

maybe it's "Bukas nalang kita mamahalin"? i think... hehe!

kumain = eaten already
kumakain = eating
kakain = will eat
makakain = can be eaten
nakakain = can be eaten

ex:
kumakain ako ngayon = i'm eating right now
makakain natin iyan = we can eat that
nakakain iyang ulam = we can eat that viant
kakain ako mamaya = i'll eat later /  i'll be eating later
kinain ko na iyan = i've eaten that already


----------



## Roshini

ok thank you.


----------

